# New tank!



## Deaner (Apr 18, 2006)

Hey i bought a new tank yesterday, its a 65 gallon with a sweet oak stand.. it is used. i was wondering if it would be ready to go? I just got done setting it up and i got my 3 p's in my other 60 gallon.... hmm i kept all the media from the two AC 300's in a 5 gallon bucket in water, when i drove home so i hoped all the bacteria would be good still.. Im hoping i can put my p's in asap? anyone have experience with doing this? Also i have the two AC 300's and one AC 500 on there... is that a good amount of filtration for p's?


----------



## Deaner (Apr 18, 2006)

Hey i just tested my tank and there is zero of everything, nitrites nitrates and amonia... i just found a dead guppie in there? but it looked regurgatated.. i think one of my fat lion goldfish at him and couldnt get it down... i wanna put my p's in there.. im thinking it should be alright to? anyone have some experienced help?


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

i wouldnt rush it man 
all 0 readings arent good

if you have a 60 running 
take the gravel/sand from it 
the filters from it 
and the water from it 
and transfer 
its shoul dbe fine then 
i got my 180 up in a week usen water change water from my 75


----------



## Deaner (Apr 18, 2006)

Hemi said:


> i wouldnt rush it man
> all 0 readings arent good
> 
> if you have a 60 running
> ...


Yah man i actually put them in today.... they seem really happy with this mopani wood that i set up for them to swim around, this stuff is great wood that doesnt float meant for reptiles. I would recommend mopani wood to anyone for P's. Im gonna see how it works out., if the levels start to get real high ill jsut transfer them back to my 60. Im thinkin it should be alright with the media from the filters that were already running., for a long long time (so it seemed). Ill attach a pic of them that i just took tonight. Would taking out all the water from my 60 and putting it into my 65 do alot? i thought just really the filter would make a difference... plus i want my black gravel in my p tank.. not dark green. Also to mention i had about 15 fish in there over night, from big lion goldfish to tetras. I fed them quite a bit, and i could see alot of crap coming out of them haha., and still the ammonia was zero. Heres the Pic! please respond!


----------



## oryschakgp (Nov 5, 2005)

Keep an eye on your water parameters and use salt if there are any nitrites. I have two good sized caribe and one red belly in my 65 gallon and i'm constantly battling nitrites. If you have the option of waiting for the tank to cycle without your Ps in the tank, I'd do that.


----------



## Deaner (Apr 18, 2006)

zombietime said:


> Keep an eye on your water parameters and use salt if there are any nitrites. I have two good sized caribe and one red belly in my 65 gallon and i'm constantly battling nitrites. If you have the option of waiting for the tank to cycle without your Ps in the tank, I'd do that.


The thing is it might already be cycled, i just got the tank used, hoping the bacteria is all saved and good, but if not i have another 60 to put em in. thanks for the salt info.







Does anyone else use this mopani wood?


----------



## Deaner (Apr 18, 2006)

hey i was just wondering, will it take a while for the nitrates to show up with all brand new water? I think im gonna wait till this weekend and then switch them over if it isnt cycled. I find it hard to believe it isnt cycled, since i kept all the media wet when i brought it home...


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

There will be Nitrate readings within hours, usually minutes. If you have no nitrates withing the first few hours, the tank is most defnitely not cycled.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> There will be Nitrate readings within hours, usually minutes. If you have no nitrates withing the first few hours, the tank is most defnitely not cycled.


There will be nitrate in the tank within hours, but it won't be detectable. Think about it, nitrate kits aren't even reliable under 10ppm, so by that logic, if 10ppm is detectable within hours (let's assume 6) then you're looking at 40ppm per day, 280ppm per week, and that would mean even with 50% weekly water changes your nitrate readings would stabilize at 560ppm. Obviously since nobody is seeing that kind of situation in their tank (unless they have 3 reds jammed into a 10 gallon) it's a bit much to say nitrate will be detectable in hours.

Just check your readings daily, and see what is happening with your tank.


----------



## Deaner (Apr 18, 2006)

elTwitcho said:


> There will be Nitrate readings within hours, usually minutes. If you have no nitrates withing the first few hours, the tank is most defnitely not cycled.


There will be nitrate in the tank within hours, but it won't be detectable. Think about it, nitrate kits aren't even reliable under 10ppm, so by that logic, if 10ppm is detectable within hours (let's assume 6) then you're looking at 40ppm per day, 280ppm per week, and that would mean even with 50% weekly water changes your nitrate readings would stabilize at 560ppm. Obviously since nobody is seeing that kind of situation in their tank (unless they have 3 reds jammed into a 10 gallon) it's a bit much to say nitrate will be detectable in hours.

Just check your readings daily, and see what is happening with your tank.
[/quote]

Yeah man, i found that hard to believe too, as it stands, my test strips just barely seem to be changing colour., im thinking it is cycled. hopefully by the weekend the nitrates will be detectable. also i have fed them 3 times now and still no trace of ammonia or nitrites which is good. So im thinking it is good! that awesome. i never thought my p's would look this happy, so much happier than in my 60. If my nitrates get up to the detectable level by the weekend... do you think i could throw a mouse or 2 in there and itll be ok? or whut? thanks


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

Well Ive got a higer model test kit, maybe thats why it can read lower ratings. I believe it was a salifert? (tossed away the box). Regardless, I got accurate readings from .1-10ppm, then if it was higher then that, I had to use the "High Level" kit to test between 10ppm and 80ppm.

Also, readings should never be 0 for nitrates. If you get these readings, it can mean one of two things:

1. Your tank was cycled with so little ammonia that an unreadable amount of Nitrates were produced (If this happens, you will see a mini cycle when you add fish, as your filters catch up bactreria wise to the bioload).

2. Your tank isnt cycled.

Good luck


----------



## Deaner (Apr 18, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Well Ive got a higer model test kit, maybe thats why it can read lower ratings. I believe it was a salifert? (tossed away the box). Regardless, I got accurate readings from .1-10ppm, then if it was higher then that, I had to use the "High Level" kit to test between 10ppm and 80ppm.
> 
> Also, readings should never be 0 for nitrates. If you get these readings, it can mean one of two things:
> 
> ...


Hey. i just tested my water and there is 20 ppm nitrates! yes its cycled im pumpt, so itll be alright to throw in a couple mice now or what?
would my 3 piranhas be able to take down a hairless rat?


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

I do not think that would be a good idea. Your tank has *just* finished cycling, this would cause a HUGE amount of waste to accumulate in your tank. I would give the tank a few months to age before trying anytihng like that. Besides, Piranhas dont need Mice or Rats as part of thier diet, and it would be a completely unnecessary risk to take


----------



## Deaner (Apr 18, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I do not think that would be a good idea. Your tank has *just* finished cycling, this would cause a HUGE amount of waste to accumulate in your tank. I would give the tank a few months to age before trying anytihng like that. Besides, Piranhas dont need Mice or Rats as part of thier diet, and it would be a completely unnecessary risk to take


The tank hasnt JUST finished cycling, it was a used tank that was proly up for over a year or two. Now thati transtered it, and put new gravel and water in it, does this mean i gotta wait quite a while for the bacteria? because its not like it was a brand new tankk


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

Did you change filters?

Was the media in the filters still wet? Was the gravel store bought?

I could run my tanks for 100 years, but as soon as everything goes dry, its a brand new tank!


----------



## Deaner (Apr 18, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Did you change filters?
> 
> Was the media in the filters still wet? Was the gravel store bought?
> 
> I could run my tanks for 100 years, but as soon as everything goes dry, its a brand new tank!


Yes i kept my media all wet, thats why it is still cycled. And yes i bought the gravel from the store. so it should take a while to get bacteria built up to put a rat or mouse in there?


----------



## oryschakgp (Nov 5, 2005)

Deaner said:


> Did you change filters?
> 
> Was the media in the filters still wet? Was the gravel store bought?
> 
> I could run my tanks for 100 years, but as soon as everything goes dry, its a brand new tank!


Yes i kept my media all wet, thats why it is still cycled. And yes i bought the gravel from the store. so it should take a while to get bacteria built up to put a rat or mouse in there?
[/quote]

Why do you want to put a rat or mouse in your tank? Your water needs to show 0 ammonia, 0 nitrites and a bunch of nitrates before it's considered cycled. Does it?


----------



## Deaner (Apr 18, 2006)

zombietime said:


> Did you change filters?
> 
> Was the media in the filters still wet? Was the gravel store bought?
> 
> I could run my tanks for 100 years, but as soon as everything goes dry, its a brand new tank!


Yes i kept my media all wet, thats why it is still cycled. And yes i bought the gravel from the store. so it should take a while to get bacteria built up to put a rat or mouse in there?
[/quote]

Why do you want to put a rat or mouse in your tank? Your water needs to show 0 ammonia, 0 nitrites and a bunch of nitrates before it's considered cycled. Does it?
[/quote]

Yes yes, i said it does have no ammonia or nitrites. and some nitrates. the nitrates keep showing up more and more each day. this tank isnt brand new like i said. The tank looked like it was up for over a year for sure. alot of algae build up etc.. but now i just cleaned it all out and put new gravel in it. and yes i kep my media wet the whole time.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Then you're tank is cycled for sure. No one here is gonna tell you how to feed your fish but whatever you do make sure you remove what is left and i would do a water change of 25% afterwards. As far as that wood goes i think it may foul up your water. Ask at your lfs to confirm.


----------



## Deaner (Apr 18, 2006)

jerry_plakyda said:


> Then you're tank is cycled for sure. No one here is gonna tell you how to feed your fish but whatever you do make sure you remove what is left and i would do a water change of 25% afterwards. As far as that wood goes i think it may foul up your water. Ask at your lfs to confirm.


Hey thanks. what do you mean by foul up my water? because so far things seem to be going perfect.


----------



## kirch24 (Apr 14, 2006)

i love your tank set up, my tank neads help hhow did you get it to look so dark?

i love you tank set up! how did you get it to look so darkish?


----------

